# Stairway wall help.. (Code question)



## casper129 (Mar 14, 2011)

We currently have a closed in staircase leading to our basement.. we are going to do this to it:










Does anyone here know what finished height the "half wall" (is that correct?) would have to be. I looked at some code guidelines, and could only come up with a railing or baulister height.. Would the height of my railing on the opposite side of the stairs be good enough? Thought? Insight?


----------



## AGWhitehouse (Jul 1, 2011)

Check that code again and look for "Guardrail" height requirements. The handrail is a seperate animal.  Residential codes usually only require 1 handrail and it can be placed on either side of the stair.


----------



## jrepp44 (Jan 6, 2010)

check photo #36 - guard height
http://www.stairways.org/Resources/Documents/2006 Stair IRC SCREEN web download.pdf


----------



## casper129 (Mar 14, 2011)

jrepp44 - Thanks, that's kind of what I was going off of at first, but I didn't know if the half wall would be called a guard rail.. From what I understand from your image, the wall must be at least 36" high, but it can be higher if I wanted.. ( I think I have it drawn out with a finished height of 38" right now...)


----------



## AGWhitehouse (Jul 1, 2011)

CT Guardrail Heights = 36" for residential, 42" for commercial


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

casper -

Contact your local code people. Any model code (IBC. IRC, etc.) can be over ruled by a local requirement as long as the local requirement is more strict or well defined, since a model code is just a MINIMUM and not always what is the right way everywhere.

Wisconsin has always had a reputation for modifying or corrupting other codes, DLIHR is not as strong as it was, but localities still have an authority to impose other standards. - A prime example is the height of the open space on an egress window.

Dick


----------



## casper129 (Mar 14, 2011)

Alright guys, thanks for the replies.. I will go to my city hall today and see what they have to say...


----------

